# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  yassirali66 v hass6666

## طارق حامد

*ماهي العلاقة بين (ستات) ياسر على و (ستات) حسن الطيب 

واحد بفكر في الثانية والآخر مكمل الشرع 

يا خالد فرصة وجاتك برعاية حكومية :Laie_22:
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*هاهاهاهااى
تسلم يا شيخ طارق
كدى اديها صنة شوية وخلينا نمخمخ ليهم
والناس ديل كان ما جوك براهم قالوا ليك احظرنا
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ياطارق ما تنسي انت فهاماتي
وكده بتخدم في قضية الشارع النيلابي
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*جدعة سريعة:
الاول ما بفكر فى التانية
الاول دا سمعنا تحت تحت قالوا زابطين ليهو اللون وضابحين ليهو الكديسة
عشان كده شايفا اتنين اتنين
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ياطارق ما تنسي انت فهاماتي
وكده بتخدم في قضية الشارع النيلابي



واهاهاهااهاهاهاى
اتجرسسسسسسسسسسسى 
:Laie_22::Laie_22:ورقصنى يا جدع
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

هاهاهاهااى
تسلم يا شيخ طارق
كدى اديها صنة شوية وخلينا نمخمخ ليهم
والناس ديل كان ما جوك براهم قالوا ليك احظرنا



كده تهون عليك العشره ياخالد
تجيبا لينا من فوووووووق
اتاريك قرن..
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

واهاهاهااهاهاهاى
اتجرسسسسسسسسسسسى 
:laie_22::laie_22:ورقصنى يا جدع



لا ما تفهمنا غلط....
دي ضربه البدايه احتراما لجماعه كده
وييييين نصر الدين؟
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ماهي العلاقة بين (ستات) ياسر على و (ستات) حسن الطيب 

واحد بفكر في الثانية والآخر مكمل الشرع 

يا خالد فرصة وجاتك برعاية حكومية :Laie_22:



 





يا طارق حامد كدا حنطلب من مجلس التدخل

:rules:  :rules:   :rules:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*hass6666
قول حاجه ياباشا
بس اعمل حسابك دي برعايه حكوميه
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا سر الراجل تبقى عليه انت والسيول 
اها مرهف زاد ليهم الطين بله جابر 
وناس بورسودان قال ليهم حوالينا وما علينا 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

لذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)
‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر
يازعيم نعلن المفاجاءة التانية ولا نخليهم يشيلو نفسم شوية



 
خليهم يشيلوا نفسهم شوية

الراجل دا يقع لينا هنا ساي

البوستات دا كله ستات
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

الواو دي تبع ميييييييين



دى الواو الضكر سمعتا بيها؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

دى الواو الضكر سمعتا بيها؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!



 
أيبن :1 (23):
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بوست الستات ينافس بوست عطيه 

اصلوا فيه علاقة وثيقة بين البوستين 

اذا اردت السبب فابحث عن عطيه :fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بوست الستات ينافس بوست عطيه 

اصلوا فيه علاقة وثيقة بين البوستين 

اذا اردت السبب فابحث عن عطيه :fr7a:



 
هههههههههههههههههههاي والله ياحبيب

:l_moto:

حاسب الستة ماتقع
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بوست الستات ينافس بوست عطيه 

اصلوا فيه علاقة وثيقة بين البوستين 

اذا اردت السبب فابحث عن عطيه :fr7a:



طارق سواها ولا يخاف عقباها
                        	*

----------

